# St Barts Forums > Getting To St Barts Forum - Airlines, Ferry Service, Charters >  >  Global Entry Saves the Day!

## tim

We connected through CLT on the way home from St. Barth last night, and we'd have never made the connection without Global Entry.  Immigration hall was completely filled, and we were on a really tight schedule.  GE allowed us to bypass the hundreds of poor souls waiting to be allowed entry into the USA.  Even still, our checked bags beat us out to the carousel.  Since Global Entry includes TSA pre-check, we zoomed right through that obstacle without removing articles of clothing, computers, liquids, etc..  Our gate was all the way at the end of C concourse, so we jumped on a cart which delivered us right there before boarding had even started.

Global Entry is sweet!

----------


## JEK

Indeed it is sweet! I'm renewing my passport and wonder if I have to relink GE to the new number?

----------


## JEK

The Google has the answer!

*Updating passports or making changes to your GOES membership**I received a new passport do I need to apply again for a new Global Entry?
*Global Entry members may update their passport through their GOES account.  This applies only to passports that do not include a name change.  If you do not have a GOES account, please visit the website and create an account.
A Global Entry sticker is *not* required to use the Global Entry kiosks; however, you may visit any Global Entry, NEXUS or SENTRIenrollment center and speak to a CBP officer if you have any questions or to verify your program membership.  Please note that CBP no longer issues stickers for passports, so you do not need to get a new sticker for a new passport.
Name change - If your name changes, you will need to visit an enrollment center to update your information, and you will need to bring with you a proof of your legal name change, such as a court document or marriage certificate.
Address change - If any information that you originally submitted for the NEXUS/SENTRI/Global Entry program has changed, login to your GOES account. Select UPDATE Documents on the welcome screen. Complete the available fields on the Update screen. Click Next. A confirmation page will display with your updated document.
If you wish to receive automatic updates to this Q&A, select "Subscribe to Updates" on the left side of this screen.

----------


## TJH

A tight connection and long wait in CLT a couple years ago was what compelled me to look closely into Global Entry. We had just less than two hours, landed at the same time as two or three other big jets, and Immigration Hall was very lightly staffed. Lots of people missed their connections, judging by chatter in the line. We got through after a long wait, ran through the airport and right onto the plane as the agents were calling our names for final boarding. So well worth the money and we've been lucky enough to get TSA PreCheck on every flight since, even when traveling on airlines that we're not a part of their frequent flier programs. Wish I'd done it sooner!

----------


## andynap

I saw several people with GE just waive their passes at immigration. I had TSA precheck last time and 2 people in line. Is that the difference?

----------


## UpperEastSide

I mean... of course.

----------


## andynap

They just opened a GE office in Philly all the way at the north end of the city. If that's the only difference it's not worth the ride for me if I have Precheck every time.

----------


## JEK

The GE kiosk reads your biometrics, asks about items to declare and prints off  a document that you show to the the immigration booth and then on exiting customs. Precheck lines are starting to grow as more people get it, but the shoes, laptop, belt and jacket passes still makes up for it.

----------


## JEK

> They just opened a GE office in Philly all the way at the north end of the city. If that's the only difference it's not worth the ride for me if I have Precheck every time.



Precheck doesn't help when you return from abroad -- need GE for that.

----------


## andynap

Yes it does. We went thru CLT in a flash with Precheck

----------


## JEK

> Yes it does. We went thru CLT in a flash with Precheck



Right, after you clear immigration.

----------


## andynap

No- they put us in a separate line for Immigration

----------


## phil62

> Indeed it is sweet! I'm renewing my passport and wonder if I have to relink GE to the new number?



We have first hand experience with new passports. When they arrived I assumed that everything would be seamlessly updated, but that is not the case. You not only have to update your GE profile but also the info in your FF account. We went around in circles at SJU this November because I did not have that info updated.

Phil

----------


## JEK

Oh! That makes sense! Thanks for the tip, kind sir.

----------


## JEK

> No- they put us in a separate line for Immigration



Boy this is tough with you today! You still had to fill out this form right?

declarationformfront.jpg

----------


## andynap

> Boy this is tough with you today! You still had to fill out this form right?
> 
> declarationformfront.jpg




Yes I did.

----------


## JEK

Well, then you didn't use Global Entry!

----------


## andynap

I didn't say I did- just the opposite. I said with Precheck we breezed thru CLT last month. Immigration had a special line for precheck.

----------


## pascaleschmidt

Love it!!!!

----------


## SherylB

Here's a link to a handy dandy chart that shows the differences among TSA Pre-Check, GE, Nexus ((which I have as a Canadian and gives me access to GE). GE and Nexus are obviously geared toward those whom do cross-border or international travel. TSA Pre-Check would seem to make sense for someone doing domestic travel within the US only. I think Andy may have benefitted from having TSA Pre-Check and being whisked through Immigration but I don't think that would always be the case at all points of US entry nor even in all instances where you've been expedited in the past.

Selfishly, I am happy to keep the number of new GE / Nexus members to a minimum so all is good!

http://www.dhs.gov/comparison-chart

----------


## andynap

We'll I'll see next year when we have a direct flight from SXM to Philly if we have precheck and go thru Immigration. Right now I'm not biting the hand.
i looked at the chart and we neither applied for nor paid for Precheck.

----------


## SherylB

Must be all that good living Andy! 

But you're right, for one international flight a year you might as well just take your chances and not sweat it.

----------


## JEK

> We'll I'll see next year when we have a direct flight from SXM to Philly if we have precheck and go thru Immigration. Right now I'm not biting the hand.
> i looked at the chart and we neither applied for nor paid for Precheck.



Your FF credentials are all you need. 

Airline Frequent Flyers


Alaska Airlines, American Airlines, Delta Air Lines, Southwest Airlines, United Airlines, US Airways and Virgin America are contacting eligible frequent flyers with an invitation to voluntarily participate in TSA Pre✓™. Once the passenger opts-in, the airline identifies the individual as a TSA Pre✓™ participant when submitting passenger reservation information to TSA’s Secure Flight system.


Note: Passengers who participate via a frequent flyer program are only eligible on the airline in which they opted-in to participate. To participate on all TSA Pre✓™ participating airlines, travelers must have a Known Traveler Number.


If a participating airlines’ frequent flyer did not receive an invitation from the airline, interested passengers can still participate by joining a DHS Trusted Traveler program.

----------


## SherylB

Ah yes John, I stand corrected. I forgot about airlines specifically granting TSA Pre-Check. Because my regular airlines into and out of the US are Air Canada and Westjet, I need Nexus to be eligible for TSA Pre-Check as well.

So Andy, rock on!

----------


## andynap

Gee - I was fine before all of this.  :thumb up:

----------


## stbartshopper

We enrolled in TSA Pre which has been a life saver for our flights in the U.S. Unfortunately there is not a way to enroll in GE in Indianapolis. It sounds wonderful to help make the connections from Int's flights to domestic. We find though sometimes even though we are able to get thru customs quickly, baggage can be the hangup and cause the missed flight.

----------


## Toni

I'm so glad to have read this thread and have now updated my Goes account with my recently renewed passport as well as my recently renewed driver's license.

(S)hopper- You can apply for GE and have your interview in Cincinnati if you don't mind a bit of a drive...

----------


## GayleR

> Ah yes John, I stand corrected. I forgot about airlines specifically granting TSA Pre-Check. Because my regular airlines into and out of the US are Air Canada and Westjet, I need Nexus to be eligible for TSA Pre-Check as well.
> 
> So Andy, rock on!



I have Nexus, and I've tried to use the PreCheck lines in LA, Provo, Newark, La Guardia and West Palm Beach and was told at all, that the Nexus status does not equate to TSAPre. I even showed the agent in West Palm on the Nexus website where it says it does, to no avail. The system is not yet working efficiently.

----------


## JEK

Gayle,
You should get it, but may need to input your trusted traveler number in the carrier's FF records. 
This from the TSA site.

----------


## GayleR

John, I've tried that too. Nope.

----------


## JEK

When we had problems one thing was wrong - DOB, name different from booking document or (gasp) transposed digits in the TT number.

----------


## cassidain

> We enrolled in TSA Pre which has been a life saver for our flights in the U.S. Unfortunately there is not a way to enroll in GE in Indianapolis.



Indeed, for us poor country cousins it does entail a journey for the interview. Austin in a couple of weeks for us. Don't look up, they'll know you're lying...

----------


## PIRATE40

They kicked me out last year because of an incident in my misguided youth.....45 years ago.

----------


## andynap

I just applied. We'll see.

----------


## jima1742

All,

What I have learned about PreCheck is that the airlines transmit your flight information to TSA IMMEDIATELY after you book your flight.  If your trusted traveler info isn't already in your profile of that airline's website, you will NOT get PreCheck.  Entering it later will not help for that flight, but it should get you PreCheck for all flights booked after you entered it.  That isn't clear from the airline websites.  Hope that helps.

Jim

----------


## JEK

Most of the airlines are now printing the PreCheck logo on your boarding pass at the time you check-in. If you don't see it -- beware! This for AA, UA,DL, US and VX based on my experience.

----------


## TJH

> All,
> 
> What I have learned about PreCheck is that the airlines transmit your flight information to TSA IMMEDIATELY after you book your flight.  If your trusted traveler info isn't already in your profile of that airline's website, you will NOT get PreCheck.  Entering it later will not help for that flight, but it should get you PreCheck for all flights booked after you entered it.  That isn't clear from the airline websites.  Hope that helps.
> 
> Jim



Doesn't hurt to enter it as you book the flight - I did so for my husband and son on a Delta flight (we are not ff), and they both got TSA pre-check round-trip.

----------


## JEK

Good tip THJ! BTW, one doesn't need to fly frequently to sign up as one with the airline of your choice and have your details saved for all future flights AND get credit for the miles!

----------


## EasyTime2

With Global Entry one is eligible for TSA Pre-Check.  The number on your Global Entry card is the number you use for the airlines "Trusted Traveler" programs. Even if you register your "Trusted Traveler" number with the airlines there's never any guarantee you'll be granted TSA PreCheck on your ticket on any given flight. Selection is random and not guaranteed for all flights.

----------


## JEK

> With Global Entry one is eligible for TSA Pre-Check.  The number on your Global Entry card is the number you use for the airlines "Trusted Traveler" programs. Even if you register your "Trusted Traveler" number with the airlines there's never any guarantee you'll be granted TSA PreCheck on your ticket on any given flight. Selection is random and not guaranteed for all flights.



True on the random selection, but by then you are at the head of the line and even in a dedicated screening area, so the trip through is quick. Once we sorted out all the numbers and dates on our TSA Pre, we never had another issue.

----------

